# http://www.icemanphotoscan.eu/



## puyjapin (Mar 4, 2009)

some may find this interesting


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 4, 2009)

Pretty good, sounds like the gigapan thing.


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 27, 2009)

This website is about Otzi the Iceman: more info here

Ãtzi the Iceman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Paolo

Photos by Paolo Smeraldi - www.paolosmeraldi.com- powered by SmugMug


----------

